
Show HN: JSON Resume GitHub Theme - mathieudutour
https://github.com/mathieudutour/jsonresume-theme-github/
======
rampatra
Nice. It took me some time to get that it is actually your online portfolio
and not your github profile :D

Both are too alike.

~~~
mathieudutour
That's the point!

Wouldn't it be nice if GitHub could grab a resume.json from a
user/user.github.io repo and customize the profile page?

While you're at it, grab a settings.json and update the GitHub settings (I
kind of started doing that
[https://github.com/mathieudutour/mathieudutour.github.io/com...](https://github.com/mathieudutour/mathieudutour.github.io/commit/fd695a3ce40104b974204ddf1c9f7dcce609623e)
but the API is too limited)

